# Duck Blind is a Magic Place



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

Recently, I attended a funeral of my father's best friend. My father throughout his life was an Architect; however, he is well known for his wildlife paintings. Next the to the coffin at the funeral was a painting that depicts my father and his friend in a duck blind. Sun going down in the distance, ducks in the sky. But the main focus is two friends in a blind. These two men grew up together, went to war in Korea together, and spent their lives hunting together. Nothing to them meant more than time spent in the field. Their families recognized this as well.

This year my father turned 81 years old (he walks several miles each day). Again, I had the privilege, and fortune to spend the year in a blind with him. Nothing to me, outside of spouse and children, mean more. For those of us with mud in our veins, we get it. Those who don't will never understand what I am trying to convey.

My father has run most of the prominent duck clubs west of Brigham City including places that are currently owned by the BRBR. We are HARDCORE BRBR hunters. I have been out there most weeks during the season for over 25 years. Chances are, my brother, father and I have met a lot of the folks on this forum there. We wished each other luck at the boat ramp going out in the morning and compared the results of the day as we prepared to go home.

Too many times I hear on this forum about guys with poor ethics, getting stuck in an outboard at FB (I remember at BRBR when you needed the biggest outboard to get down unit 2 before the next guy) making trenches with a hyper drive. Folks, are you serious, really? Granted, there are those that need some training, and some scolding at times; however, for the sake of our sport, we need to be mentors, not the duck police.

I am here to tell you, that the blind is a magic place. I have several pictures coming at at evening with the sunset in the background(I have tried to share these with my wife, she does not get it). Remember that the time you spend in the marsh with your friend, father, brother, sons, daughter, is magic! 

Ok, so we need to remind (and sometime reprimand) those whose forget, encourage the newbies and pat each other on the back for a hunt well done. But don't forget why we are really out there (and invest every penny in the marsh). It is not about how many ducks/geese we kill. It is about who we are.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

very good post.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

AMEN!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that post! For some the truth may hurt a little.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

VERY MAGICAL !!!!!!!!!!!   I was not duck hunting when i took these BUT i have seen many a beautiful sunset just like these while hunting duck or deer


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Excellent post! Thanks for putting things back in perspective! I was out this weekend with my dad and he had his first chance in my layout boat. I know it is not a blind but a special moment non the less.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Excellent post! Thanks for putting things back in perspective! I was out this weekend with my dad and he had his first chance in my layout boat. I know it is not a blind but a special moment non the less.


Sure it is , its a floating blind !!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Excellent post! Thanks for putting things back in perspective! I was out this weekend with my dad and he had his first chance in my layout boat. I know it is not a blind but a special moment non the less.


nice picture i wish i could get my family out as well but i guess theres just not enough time in the world for everything congrats on the good memories


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

Well put Chard.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree, I have learned this year that you have to just relax and enjoy the outdoors and not be on a mission for success. Getting out the truck in the outdoors is all the success you really need.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

It nice to see a positive post/thread . Way too many negative IMO . There are SO many beautiful things to see and enjoy while your out there . No reason at all to let someone spoil your day .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see a positive post in Waterfowl, thanks Chard.

Neat pics RobK

Let me add one from BRMBR:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Great POSITIVE post Chard! I have to agree that the blind is a magical place. Several of my best friendships have been forged in a duck blind. 

Not to hijack this thread but I would like to give a big thanks to my close friends who have shared their duck blind with me over the years.

Skye, Macade, Rob, Rich, Nathan, Kev, Jim, Carl, Jeff and many more, thank you very much!


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

There are some great photos and memories being posted up! I have some photos that I will try and get on here later but I am currently at work. I will give it a shot later on but I am no photographer. RobK, I would like to know what type of camera and settings you use, wow!

Thanks to all for the positive comments.

Tyweed, where did you come up with that moniker? LOL! I can't wait to see your avatar!


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

My brother gave it to me. The story behind it is best left for another forum.


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Nice to see a positive post in Waterfowl, thanks Chard.
> 
> Neat pics RobK
> 
> Let me add one from BRMBR:


Wyogoob, this is a great picture. It looks like unit 2 looking west over the big lake. Just around quitting time there are always some great views out there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually it's taken from the 1A dike looking southeast towards the Bear River bridge at the refuge road maintenance building. I photoshopped the building and yard light away.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Nice to see a positive post in Waterfowl, thanks Chard.
> 
> Neat pics RobK
> 
> Let me add one from BRMBR:


very beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I went out tonight and hunted cutler . No birds in the air but the view was beautiful . When i went to get the decoys my back went out when i bent over to grab the first one , it was a real struggle getting the decoys all rounded up and then the 1/2 mile paddle back to the ramp and my truck . Just better not go along anymore . I sure wish i had my camera as it was sure a beautiful evening on the marsh even with back problems and no birds . Life is good !!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Great post. It brought back many memories of hunting with my father and friends. Wish my sons would have the passion for it but they don't.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

The clutch, not all mine. My neice and nephew in the mix.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My most memorable memories of my dad and grandpa who both have been gone too many years are in the duck blinds of south and central Louisiana. Being over 50 I can still remember hunts we made and even specific ducks and shots made 40 years ago. I took my grandson out duck hunting for the first time last weekend. We didn't get a shot as I did not know where to go but he sure wants to go again. I was up at 4 AM cooking the meal my grandma always made for us to go duck hunting. Bacon and egg sandwiches, a thermos of hot chocolate, a thermo of chicken noodle soup and some cookies. That littler bugger ate both of his sandwiches and mine too! Brought a tear to my eyes for sure. There is nothing better than taking your son or grandson out into a duck hunt and watching the joy and intrigue on their faces. I sure hope we get a couple of birds this weekend so he can experience the full effect of the hunt. Life is short and sometimes it's hard but I am quite certain that God allows us to go hunting and fishing to experience just a little touch of what heaven must be like. I think I would easily give up 5 years of my life just to have one more hunt with dad and grandpa. Those sure were the days....


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> My most memorable memories of my dad and grandpa who both have been gone too many years are in the duck blinds of south and central Louisiana. Being over 50 I can still remember hunts we made and even specific ducks and shots made 40 years ago. I took my grandson out duck hunting for the first time last weekend. We didn't get a shot as I did not know where to go but he sure wants to go again. I was up at 4 AM cooking the meal my grandma always made for us to go duck hunting. Bacon and egg sandwiches, a thermos of hot chocolate, a thermo of chicken noodle soup and some cookies. That littler bugger ate both of his sandwiches and mine too! Brought a tear to my eyes for sure. There is nothing better than taking your son or grandson out into a duck hunt and watching the joy and intrigue on their faces. I sure hope we get a couple of birds this weekend so he can experience the full effect of the hunt. Life is short and sometimes it's hard but I am quite certain that God allows us to go hunting and fishing to experience just a little touch of what heaven must be like. I think I would easily give up 5 years of my life just to have one more hunt with dad and grandpa. Those sure were the days....


Great post! I'll bet your grandson will always remember the day he ate his grandpa's sandwiches out duck hunting. It is great to hear about all the traditions everyone has that go along with the hunt.

Like I said in my original post, my father is 81 years old this year and I am still very fortunate to have him out there with us. My grandfather passed on years ago but I still remember days in the marsh with him. This year my youngest who is six got to go out with us. He insisted on sitting next to his grandpa who proceeded to explain duck hunting to him. Not much was flying but he had a great time and got to learn from his grandpa. I hope he will always remember that day. I don't now how many more seasons we have with him, but it is like you said, there is not much I would not give up to just get one more day in the blind with them.


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

manzquad said:


> The clutch, not all mine. My neice and nephew in the mix.


Check out those smiles! You know they are loving it!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

only a few birds in the air, BUT what a beautiful morning !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/rgkempton#p ... xUBzD1ABdo


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

manzquad said:


> The clutch, not all mine. My neice and nephew in the mix.


 Thats the best waterfowl hunting photo i have ever seen !! Really !!

MY youngest is getting married this Friday and i am not ready for this whole empty nest thing !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------

